# This is my new Hybrid Lang that I just built



## jgregory (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey guys I was having some heat control issues and Daveomac got me headed in the right direction and requested that I should post some photos of my build. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 27, 2018)

Man! That thing is a tank! :confused:   ;)

I love DIY and Home Grown! :)
No doubt you got all the odor from the propane out of it.

I wanna watch this... :)


----------



## jgregory (Mar 27, 2018)

Continued


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 27, 2018)

Wow!
You goin on the Bar-B-Que Circuit?
That right there is one serious cooker.
Railroad iron counter weight. :eek:


----------



## amlong88 (Mar 28, 2018)

That is awesome! Can't wait to see the que that produces.


----------



## jgregory (Mar 28, 2018)

The last photo I am seasoning it. I still have to install the 3 propane burners, put the planks in the frame on the wood box, install trailer lights, then the light bars, and put toolbox on it. Then it will be completed.


----------



## jgregory (Mar 28, 2018)

I am finishing up 4 out of 9 butts right now


----------



## jgregory (Mar 28, 2018)

I meant 3
I wished I could afford to do the circuit.


----------



## jgregory (Mar 28, 2018)

Sonny that rail is 6 feet long and it could have been longer but I can operate it. The steel on the tank is 3/8 thick and the box and baffles are made out of 1/4 steel.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 28, 2018)

Woowee! When that muther gets heated up, it's gonna stay hot for a week after the fire goes out.
9 butts tells me it works good!
Nice build!


----------



## jgregory (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks, I started with a fridge smoker that I built since that time I have always wanted one of these. Finally I have something that can feed an Army.


----------



## Maple (Mar 28, 2018)

Fantastic build, looks great j.


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2018)

Very nice build!!
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2018)

That is a fantastic build!
I wish I had a shop like yours to work in!
Al


----------



## sammartin (Mar 28, 2018)

What a build! That beast looks awesome!


----------



## jgregory (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks guys. That shop I build that in was a friend of mine. I would love to have a shop like his. Maybe one day.


----------



## radio (Mar 28, 2018)

WOW simply is not enough for that baby!  awesome build, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2018)

That Build is Outstanding!!:)

Sure is a Beauty!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## jgregory (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks got all 9 butts done last night I think I have figured this beast out. I will post some better pics later of the finished product.


----------



## jgregory (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey does anyone know a easy way to remove 
baked on grease off the outside of the smoker. I had some run off out from the inside of the cooker door and the grease has bubbled and hardened on the outside of my cooker. Don’t want to scrap very hard afraid it might scratch up some of the paint. The leaking has stopped since I put the gasket on.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 28, 2018)

Try Goo-Gone with a soft rag on the outside of the smoker.

That thing is awesome I'm jealous! Nice build! Points for sure!


----------



## jgregory (Mar 28, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Try Goo-Gone with a soft rag on the outside of the smoker.
> 
> That thing is awesome I'm jealous! Nice build! Points for sure!




Thanks for the advice. I was beginning to stress I have 1600 in the sandblasting and paint job.


----------



## weev (Mar 28, 2018)

Wont Goo-Gone remove the paint to ??     For mine I just use  really hot water and a rag and it usually comes off   or at the store you can get a couple different kind of scrubbing pads that dont scratch  Dobie pads or scrub daddys both work good

Also   Great job on the smoker it is beautiful


----------



## jgregory (Mar 28, 2018)

weev said:


> Wont Goo-Gone remove the paint to ??     For mine I just use  really hot water and a rag and it usually comes off   or at the store you can get a couple different kind of scrubbing pads that dont scratch  Dobie pads or scrub daddys both work good
> 
> Also   Great job on the smoker it is beautiful



Thanks yeah I will try that first and then if that don’t work I will try goo gone on a spot under the smoker that can’t be seen just to test it out and see.


----------



## weev (Mar 28, 2018)

You know I believe I was wrong I was thinking of Goof Off that one will remove paint but  Goo gone I'm not sure about


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 28, 2018)

That's bad a**!


----------



## jgregory (Mar 28, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> That's bad a**!
> 
> View attachment 358938


Thanks


----------



## jgregory (Mar 28, 2018)

This is all that was left of 70lbs of meat that came from the Hybrid Lang.


----------



## rimfire63 (Mar 29, 2018)

Nice smoker. Really nice!


----------



## jgregory (Mar 29, 2018)

rimfire63 said:


> Nice smoker. Really nice!



Thanks


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 29, 2018)

Good stuff! 

Here is my ECW (El Cheapo Weber)


----------



## Danny Mac (Mar 31, 2018)

I like craftsmanship. I see your a guy for details. You really do good work.


----------



## jgregory (Mar 31, 2018)

Danny Mac said:


> I like craftsmanship. I see your a guy for details. You really do good work.



Thank you I am the mindset if your going to do it, do it right.


----------



## jgregory (Apr 3, 2018)

Wow, I just noticed that I have graduated from a newbie to a fire starter. 

Thanks Guys


----------



## jgregory (Apr 5, 2018)

Hey guys just wanted to post some more photos of the progress on my smoker. I finally got the propane burners plumbed and the wood rack and shelf done. Now I have to do the trailer lights. Hopefully work on that this weekend.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 6, 2018)

Couple of things wrong with this picture....
The Propane tanks appear too small.
And the depletion of the wood pile has me worried. I think the wood pile was a lot bigger a while back.
I am glad to see the wood box is shaping up.
Holy Mackerel! :eek::D


----------



## jgregory (Apr 6, 2018)

Lol That should last a few cooks.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 6, 2018)

Courious... What's in the Truck Box? Pots/Pans, Grill tools?


----------



## jgregory (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes. Blow Torch, Charcoal, Temp Gauges, and other things to cook with.


----------



## jgregory (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes, I have noticed that it takes 2 sticks of wood every 45mins to an hour to keep temps up. But I have done 2 cooks and seasoned the smoker out of that rick of wood and I believe I have enough to do 2 more 10 hour cooks with the rest of that before I get into my big stash.


----------



## GetSmokedMN (Apr 6, 2018)

Holy f-word! That thing is sweet! Love the burners on the front too!

How does the vertical smoker work? It looks like the smoke comes from the circle opening just above the bottom rack? How does that do with holding lower temp since it is right above the fire box? I was going to put one of those on mine but was concerned it would get too hot.

I would be afraid to pull up next to you at a contest!


----------



## jgregory (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks 
Honestly I was concerned too. I was going to use firebricks to line it if there were issues but the firebox is 36x36 and 30” tall and only using 2 sticks of wood every hour the temps stay consistent roughly at 250 on all shelves. Before we have our big event in May I am going to make a diffuser plate 20x20x1/4 to set over the opening 3 inch’s above the hole so the heat has to travel to the outside of the box area so the bottom shelf won’t have a hot spot. This is also how the Lang has their smokers designed with the warming box attachment.


----------



## jgregory (Apr 6, 2018)

If you look at the marked locations I have 2 holes to control the heat in the vertical box both are 6” diameter, the bottom hole I will open and place the diffuser plate over it and the other is for exhaust draw into the vertical box. I also designed it so if I just wanted to use the vertical I can shut the main chamber off and I built a trap door to shut off the reverse flow from the main chamber. If you look at the top of the firebox on the side you will see a handle you can turn and the trap door is hinged to swing down and shut off the reverse flow to the main chamber.


----------



## jgregory (Apr 11, 2018)

Just built that 24x24 diffuser plate and put it over that opening above the firebox and shut the trap door to the main cooker and grilling some chicken. Thought you all would enjoy the pics.


----------



## jgregory (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## jgregory (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## jgregory (Apr 26, 2018)

Hey guys haven’t posted anything in a while but wanted to share some pics of what’s being cooked tonight. 12 baby backs and 16 1/2 Chickens for work tomorrow. Hope you all enjoy pics. Will try to take photos of finished product if I don’t forget.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 29, 2018)

Wow, just wow !!!!.. That has to be the best looking home made smoker i've ever seen ... Awesome awesome job !!


----------



## jgregory (Apr 29, 2018)

jaxgatorz said:


> Wow, just wow !!!!.. That has to be the best looking home made smoker i've ever seen ... Awesome awesome job !!



Thanks man. I took about 6 months till we got it done.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 29, 2018)

Very impressive! B


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 29, 2018)

Wow...multiple likes...what's not to like?

Impressive build!


----------



## jgregory (Apr 29, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Very impressive! B



Thanks man


----------



## jgregory (Apr 29, 2018)

uncle eddie said:


> Wow...multiple likes...what's not to like?
> 
> Impressive build!



Thanks man


----------



## gary s (May 2, 2018)

That is one great looking smoker for sure, You did a super job
Like

Gary


----------



## Geebs (May 2, 2018)

Wow that is one impressive build!


----------



## jgregory (May 2, 2018)

gary s said:


> That is one great looking smoker for sure, You did a super job
> Like
> 
> Gary



Thanks it was definitely a process


----------



## jgregory (May 2, 2018)

Geebs said:


> Wow that is one impressive build!



Thanks


----------

